# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > طراحی وب (Web Design) >  دانلود سایت w3schools برای خواندن آفلاین

## dasssnj

سلام به همه ی دوستان .

سایت w3schools که یه سایت کامل برای یادگیری برنامه نویسی وب هست (از جمله  php و html و jquery و ...) را براتون به صورت یه فایل 7z آپلود کردم ، که  حجم کم و باور نکردنی ای داره : 7 مگابایت (پس از اکسترکت میشه 240  مگابایت)

دانلود کنید ، اکسترکت کنید و لذت ببرید .
اگه winrar آخر کار ارور داد نادیده بگیرید .

پسورد : XG3.BLOGSPOT.COM 
(با حروف بزرگ)
*لینک  دانلود
*
*=============> نسخه جدید <=============
*
*دانلود کامل سایت tutorialspoint نسخه 2015 به صورت آفلاین:*
(حجم 222 مگ)
*دانلود*


*دانلود کامل سایت W3schools نسخه جدید 2015:*
* (فشرده با حجم فوق العاده ی 10 مگ!)*
*دانلود
*
* پسورد : XG3.BLOGSPOT.COM*

----------


## dasssnj

اگه مشکلی توی اکسترکت یا دانلود داشتید بگید .

----------


## dasssnj

up ....

برای اون دوستانی که این تاپیکو ندیدن .

----------


## Ashk4n

سلام
لینک دانلود مشکل داره
*502 Bad Gateway* nginx/1.4.7

----------


## dasssnj

> سلام
> لینک دانلود مشکل داره
> *502 Bad Gateway*
> 
> nginx/1.4.7


سلام . تست کردم مشکلی نداشت .
شما با وی ** ان تست کنید ببینید میشه یا نه .

----------


## بیتا حکمت

چطوری دانلودش کردین ، من هر چقدر تلاش کردم سایت بیاموز رو دانلود کنم نشد.

----------


## mohammadbazzi445

من دانلود کردم اکسترکت خیلی طول میکشه همینطوری هس؟

----------


## بیتا حکمت

> من دانلود کردم اکسترکت خیلی طول میکشه همینطوری هس؟


بعله ، خطا هم داره ، اما  اخرش بدون مشکل اکسترکت میشه .

----------


## dasssnj

من این سایتو دانلود نکردم . از اون بلاگی که پسورد فایل هست دانلود کردم.

----------


## <?php?>

]مه چیطش درست بود . اما هیف که result نمیکنه مثال هارو .
ایا راهی هست که مثال ها result بشن >؟
تشکر بابت زحمتی که کشیدید

----------


## JaVa

لطفا لینک دانلود رو اصلاح یا در چند جای دیگه آپلود کنید.

از کاری که انجام دادید سپاس.

----------


## arefd2010

با فیلتر شکن و از سایت اصلی دانلود کنید...
واقعا خیلی بدرد بخوره . دست شما درد نکنه

----------


## dasssnj

لینک دانلود تست شد و سالم بود . فقط چند روز به علت تغییرات ظاهری پرشین گیگ در دسترس نبود .

----------


## JaVa

سلام برای سایت tutorialspoint همچین چیزی موجود نیست؟

----------


## dasssnj

> سلام برای سایت tutorialspoint همچین چیزی موجود نیست؟


ویرایش : به پست اصلی تاپیک نسخه آفلاین این سایت رو هم اضافه کردم :لبخند:

----------


## dasssnj

دوباره سلام . 
طرفدار چند تا داریم که سایت بیاموز را هم آفلاین قرار بدم ؟

----------


## hiwaaa

لینکش درسته، دم شما گرم.
پیشنهاد میکنم قبل از دانلود آفلاین سایت بیاموز، ازشون اجازه بگیرید.
 :تشویق: 
البته تصمیم با خودتونه
 :اشتباه:

----------


## dasssnj

> لینکش درسته، دم شما گرم.
> پیشنهاد میکنم قبل از دانلود آفلاین سایت بیاموز، ازشون اجازه بگیرید.
> 
> البته تصمیم با خودتونه


ممنون از یادآوری تون . راه های ارتباطی عوامل این سایت چیه؟

----------


## Omid Jackson

> ممنون از یادآوری تون . راه های ارتباطی عوامل این سایت چیه؟


به اینجا مراجعه کنید
http://www.beyamooz.com/%D8%AF%D8%B1...85%D9%88%D8%B2

----------


## JaVa

سلام.

دانلود نسخه 2015 وبسایت W3school به صورت آفلاین

----------


## behnamy01

> سلام.
> 
> دانلود نسخه 2015 وبسایت W3school به صورت آفلاین


این نسخه رو از کجا آوردید؟

----------


## behnamy01

دوستان این قسمت  Try it yourself  ها کار نمیکنه، درسته؟ :|

----------


## JaVa

> این نسخه رو از کجا آوردید؟



یکی از اعضای سایت اعجوبه لینک گذاشته بود.

----------


## khateratean

با سلام خدمت همه ی دوستان
بنده مدیر سایت بیاموز هستم، یه خواهشی ازتون دارم ... حدود 4 ساله که تیم ما بصورت شانه روزی داره روی سایت بیاموز فعالیت می کنه و تا حالا تمام مطالب بصورت رایگان ارائه شده ....
ازتون خواهش می کنم اگر می خواهید از مطالب سایت بیاموز استفاده کنید، فقط از طریق پایگاه اینترنتی آن انجام بشود نه از طریق نسخه های آفلاین ...!

----------


## dasssnj

> با سلام خدمت همه ی دوستان
> بنده مدیر سایت بیاموز هستم، یه خواهشی ازتون دارم ... حدود 4 ساله که تیم ما بصورت شانه روزی داره روی سایت بیاموز فعالیت می کنه و تا حالا تمام مطالب بصورت رایگان ارائه شده ....
> ازتون خواهش می کنم اگر می خواهید از مطالب سایت بیاموز استفاده کنید، فقط از طریق پایگاه اینترنتی آن انجام بشود نه از طریق نسخه های آفلاین ...!



باشه ، به روی چشم . :قلب:

----------


## dasssnj

*دانلود کامل سایت tutorialspoint نسخه 2015 به صورت آفلاین:*
(حجم 222 مگ)
*دانلود*


*دانلود کامل سایت W3schools نسخه جدید 2015:*
(فشرده با حجم فوق العاده ی 10 مگ!)
*دانلود*

*پسورد : XG3.BLOGSPOT.COM
*
(به پست اول تاپیک هم اضافه شد)

----------

